# Naan



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

This is my favorite Naan recipe.
1 scant tbsp yeast
4 tbsp sugar
1 cup wrist temp. water
1 egg, beaten
3 tbsp milk
2 tsp salt
4 1/2 cups bread flour
2 tsp garlic, minced 
1/4 ghee

Disolve yeast in water. When frothy, stir the remaining ingredients. Knead 6-8 minutes until smooth. Place in oiled bowl and allow to rise for 1 hour. Punch down, knead in garlic, and divive into 12-14 small balls. Allow to rise again. (about 1/2 hour) Preheat cast iron griddle. Roll out each ball into a tear shape about 1/4 inch thick. Place on grill, cook for 2-3 minutes or until the top bubbles. Turn over, brush with ghee, and cook other side. Continue until all the balls have been cooked. Enjoy!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks. I didn't realize how interested you were in Indian cookery.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Awesome! When I think about it, the proportions I use are quite similiar except for I like to use buttermilk in place of water. I've found that using a baking stone and turning the oven up to MAX works quite well for naan.

Kuan


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks Kuan! I've been trying to find an unglazed quary stone to use as a baking stone, the only ones I have found so far are only 8"x8". I'll keep looking. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Svad,

8 x 8 is fine. Measure your oven rack and purchase enough to cover, placing the tiles side by side. Make sure to leave 2-inches of space all around.


----------

